# Onion Jam?



## giggler (Jul 16, 2009)

Wasn't there a nice thread on this the other day?

I can't seem to find it now..

I'm sorry i am so mentally "search Challenged"..

or, does anyone have a nice onion jam recipe?

Thanks, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 16, 2009)

giggler - I don't expressly remember a thread with that theme, but a quick google ("onion jam" recipe - Google Search) should help you on your onion path.

Bob


----------



## Bilby (Jul 17, 2009)

There is a thread that discusses onion jam recipes but I don't know that it is a specific onion jam thread.  I know I put up my recipe in it.

Red Onion Jam

Diced red onion (as many as you want and will go into your pan)
Balsamic vinegar (sufficient to cover onions)

Place in saucepan together, bring to boil and then reduce to a simmer.  Simmer until onions have broken down substantially, they have the glisten of jam and have significantly reduced in volume.  Can't remember off-hand how long this takes - an hour perhaps?  This is as simple as it gets.  The big thing with this recipe is that you must have the room very well ventilated - the acidity of that volume of vinegar cooking is strong and it does linger. 

If I can remember/find the thread, I will post again.  Think it was early to mid last year.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey there Bilby - Just onion and vinegar? Nothing else?

I'm thinking something savory on an English muffin would be pretty good about now. What kind of amounts are we talking?

Bob


----------



## Bilby (Jul 17, 2009)

I think this may be the thread that you were looking for (well it is the one I was referring to anyway!):

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f32/carmelizing-onions-42911.html

Bob, I haven't made this in quite a while but I think (for the first batch) I only used about three decent sized red onions and I think it worked out to about 750mL of vinegar (a wine bottle) but I really just worked on the basis of covering the diced onions.  You can change the quantities to suit.  Think I made about four little jars.  Initially I had bought a jar of this jam at a market and the label only listed the two ingredients so that's all I used.  Because of the balsamic having a high sugar content and the red onions also being "sweeter", there really isn't any need to add anything else.  After chilling, it comes down to a thick dark marmalade but without the chunky bits.  It is best served with steaks (steak sandwich - yum!) and burgers or with a good cheese platter. Definitely savoury, not sweet.

Last time I made this I think I only used one onion and just made enough to make me happy.  And because there is so little to do to this, it makes an ideal "test" recipe so you can add ingredients to it if you fancy playing eg garlic, cranberries, ginger, zucchini, etc.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Bilby - I now have this tucked away for a savory day 

Bob


----------



## namishasingh (Jul 18, 2009)

*onion jam*


hello everyone,
Ingredients  


3       cups chopped  onions.


3/4     cup cider OR malt vinegar
2 1/2-3     cups  brown sugar
1     teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes OR dried minced garlic
(optional - dried rosemary or tarragon or basil or sundries tomatoes, etc, whatever 'your flavor' is!)
1     package powdered fruit pectin
 


Directions  

Puree the onion and vinegar together in a blender until smooth.
Pour into a saucepan.
Add the sugar and crushed pepper and bring to boil over medium-high heat.
Boil for five (5) minutes and then stir in the powdered pectin.
bring to a hard boil and boil for one (1) minute
Pour into hot sterilized jars, secure the lids and process for ten (10) minutes in a boiling water bath.
 

-----
namishafreesia
--------


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 18, 2009)

Nami ( I hope you don't mind my shortening you name) -

I am seriously thinking of making this. I even have the malt vinegar from a somewhat failed attempt at enjoying my home fries in a British manner  

I have every thing except the pectin, and I might get that at the store tomorrow as it is likely to rain most of the day tomorrow, and I can't do outside work stuff on the yard.

Hope you are having a nice day!

Bob


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Nami! Thank you for your onion jam recipe! I'm going to make my own onion jam in a few days. It'd be good..I hope ><"


----------



## babetoo (Aug 4, 2009)

Bilby said:


> There is a thread that discusses onion jam recipes but I don't know that it is a specific onion jam thread. I know I put up my recipe in it.
> 
> Red Onion Jam
> 
> ...


 
going to make this, but think i will cook in my two person crockpot. love onions.


----------



## Constance (Aug 4, 2009)

I copied and saved that one...Thank you!


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 8, 2009)

babetoo said:


> going to make this, but think i will cook in my two person crockpot. love onions.


 

Have you tried this in your crock pot yet? I was wondering about how long, what temperature and how it turned out. I would love to try it also.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 8, 2009)

i would not use crockpot again, cooked for most of day. need to do it in pan on stove, to much liquid in crockpot. needs to reduce.  tasty but just a bit tangy from vinegar.

still going to eat it with pork .


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 8, 2009)

babetoo said:


> i would not use crockpot again, cooked for most of day. need to do it in pan on stove, to much liquid in crockpot. needs to reduce. tasty but just a bit tangy from vinegar.
> 
> still going to eat it with pork .


 

Thank you for replying so quickly. I guess I will fore-go the crock pot method. I can't wait to try this one out.


----------



## PattY1 (Aug 23, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> Thank you for replying so quickly. I guess I will fore-go the crock pot method. I can't wait to try this one out.


 


babetoo said:


> i would not use crockpot again, cooked for most of day. need to do it in pan on stove, to much liquid in crockpot. needs to reduce. tasty but just a bit tangy from vinegar.
> 
> still going to eat it with pork .


 

It took much longer than I thought. The Vinagar vapors made my lungs hurt!! Next time I will "cook" in my mini crock first, then reduce on the stove top on high for a short amount of time.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 23, 2009)

PattY1 said:


> It took much longer than I thought. The Vinagar vapors made my lungs hurt!! Next time I will "cook" in my mini crock first, then reduce on the stove top on high for a short amount of time.


 
sounds like a plan. haven't made since we spoke (so to speak)  will try method you posted.


----------

